# 6mm bit in a Dremel



## wizer (29 May 2009)

I'm trying to work out if I can fit a 6mm bit in my dremel. The current bit that's in it (The on that holds the cut off wheels) is 3.2mm. Is 3.2mm the maximum it will take?

Otherwise I'll have to buy a air die grinder, which I'd rather not do.

Thisis the bit I want to use.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## paulm (29 May 2009)

The blurb says they come in 1/8" also Tom, which is 3.2mm near enough, why not go for that size if in doubt.......

If you already have a dremel (which it sounds like you do ?), can you not try a 6mm drill bit or similar to check, but it does sound overly large.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## jasonB (29 May 2009)

Even if you could get it in a dremel the large overall dia and surface area will likely stall the dremel. You need a flexi shaft to go in a pillar drill or a die grinder

BTW if you do get a die grinder make sure it will take 1/4" as the bit you linked to as quite a few are 6mm

Jason


----------



## wizer (29 May 2009)

paulm":3u2j3rsm said:


> The blurb says they come in 1/8" also Tom, which is 3.2mm near enough, why not go for that size if in doubt.......
> 
> If you already have a dremel (which it sounds like you do ?), can you not try a 6mm drill bit or similar to check, but it does sound overly large.



Why didn't I think of that ? :roll: I've just checked and a 6mm drill bit does not fit in the dremel at all. So that's out. The Rutlands site is unhelpful in indicating what size heads go with what bit, etc. I might give them a call on Monday.



jasonB":3u2j3rsm said:


> You need a flexi shaft to go in a pillar drill or a die grinder



That's a great idea, thanks. Something like this?

I think that's going to be the best, most cost effective solution.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Shultzy (29 May 2009)

Wizer, if you want small bits with different heads visit your dentist. They throw them away by the dozen, mine gives me a packet every time I visit.


----------



## wizer (29 May 2009)

cheers Steve, thing is, I need big bits on a small shank. i.e for large quick material removal.


----------



## Majorlarf (29 May 2009)

My Dremel is fitted with a multi chuck will have to check tomorrow to see if it will take a 6mm


----------



## jasonB (30 May 2009)

Tom

Rutlands say the shank is sized depending on cutter size eg small head/small sha, large head/large shank.

Have a look at the makers site and the one you want only comes 1/4 (6.4)

http://www.foredom.com/foundations/stor ... ategory=47

The only thing to remember when running burrs in a flexi shaft off a drill etc is the rpm will be a lot lower than a die grinder maybe 2000 vs.20000rpm probably would not need above 20k on wood.

The dremel multi chuck only goes to 3.2mm

Jason


----------



## wizer (30 May 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out Jason, I think I might have to forget this idea. Ideally I should buy a dedicated tool for this job but funds are tight. I'll struggle on with the carving tools. 

The arbortech got me started.


----------



## DaveL (30 May 2009)

Tom,

Do you have a small router? 
I have a Bosch POF500 & a Trend T3, with both of these you can take the motor body of the base to use it as a die grinder.


----------



## white_sw (30 May 2009)

Tom,

If you are after a flexi drill shaft, I just picked up a set from Aldi last week for £14.99.

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_9522.htm

Not only does it have the flexi shaft, also a right angle drill attachment, a quick release driver
bit (which is actually very good) and various other bits. The right angle drill isn't very good,
but I didn't buy it for this. I'm sure the gears inside it are made of cheese....
I'm gonne try and swap the chuck from the right angle drill onto the flexi shaft.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Night Train (30 May 2009)

I wouldn't have thought a Dremel would have the power to run a larger bit. the largest carving bit on mine is an egg shaped burr of about 6mm at its widest point in a 3.2mm shank.

For larger stuff I have small slimline body off a broken Bosch laminate trimmer that takes 1/4" shank cutters and for bigger stuff I use an arbortech.


----------



## wizer (30 May 2009)

Thanks guys. I don';t have a small router. Not sure if I want to spend money on a flexi shaft, then a bit, only for it to be under powered and of no use. I'll keep chipping away at it with the carving tools then rasps. Times gone buy I'd have just bought a die grinder and had done with it, but the credit is crunching me


----------



## Night Train (31 May 2009)

wizer":2lyxaype said:


> Times gone buy I'd have just bought a die grinder and had done with it, but the credit is crunching me


Sometimes it is worth getting up really early on a Sunday and going through a car boot looking for that small cheap router with a broken base or missing handles.
I found one like this and just chucked the base.


----------



## jasonB (31 May 2009)

Tom, have you got a decent compressor? Machine mart do air die grinders for about £20 that come with 1/4 & 1/8 collets, just watch the cfm and FAD of your compressor.

Jason


----------



## wizer (31 May 2009)

I've got this:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -21377.htm

• Oil lubricated
• 1,8kW motor
• 7cfm free air delivery and 25 litres air tank


----------

